# McCormick



## NeoInarien (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello,

What's the scoop on McCormick Theological Seminary? Conservative? Not?

Also as an overall question, how possible is it to earn an MDiv and be a pastor while also (after getting one's doctorate) working as a university professor?

Thanks all


----------



## matt01 (Sep 23, 2004)

[quote:42bd8599f7="NeoInarien"]
Also as an overall question, how possible is it to earn an MDiv and be a pastor while also (after getting one's doctorate) working as a university professor?[/quote:42bd8599f7]

It would seem that you would be quite busy doing all that at once.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2004)

This might be the wrong thread, but


----------

